

What would be your first step of doing something the best in the World? - evgenyknyazev


======
philiphodgen
Decide that "I am the best in the world" is true.

Then ask yourself what to do next.

Hint. Work damned hard for 30 years, focused on your skill.

~~~
evgenyknyazev
Good point. Does this mean that whatever you decided to do you will succeed if
you work hard? What if you already spent some years on something that is still
far from perfect but your still believe you could improve it to make the best?

------
jaredsohn
Get started; it takes time to acquire experience.

~~~
evgenyknyazev
True, but don't you think experience is bad thing sometimes because it tells
you X is undoable?

~~~
jaredsohn
Experience is a prerequisite to being the best at something. If you've never
actually tried it, how can you claim to be the best? I think the idea is that
you try it, reflect on how you can do better or on what other skills you need,
and try again (i.e. lots of iteration.)

------
kstenerud
Have something you are so passionate about that you'll eagerly spend the rest
of your life tirelessly honing your skill in it.

~~~
evgenyknyazev
The more time you've spent on your passion the less you have left from initial
state... How could you return to it? Try some new angle of existing thing?

~~~
kstenerud
I'm not so sure of that. From Zen monks to painters to writers to martial
artists to pianists to rock climbers to luthiers to surfers to architects...
As long as there's a new height you can reach, there's plenty of room for
passion to flourish.

